# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπέρα κι από εμάς

## Christofer30

Καλησπέρα σε όλους είμαι ο Χρήστος και έχουμε με την γυναίκα μου και τα 2 μας παιδιά ένα budgie και σύντομα σκευτομαστε να αποκτήσουμε και ένα monk.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες Χρήστο στην παρέα μας . Καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## Christofer30

καλός σας βρήκα φίλε

----------


## Jason

Καλώς ήρθες

----------

